# Fantasy Football 2014



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 23, 2014)

I know every league is different but discuss some of your favorite late round sleepers, tips, and tricks. Also mention your league type. Standard, PPR etc. Draft day tomorrow for me, I'm pick 9/10


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 23, 2014)

Toby GearHeart is one of my late round sleepers dude would have been starting for the past 3 years if he played behind anyone but AP, also Zac Stacy, Mike Brown, and maybe even Jay Cutler this year but I might be bias on this year Sleeper D will be Tampa Bay and Cleveland....The hardest spot to pick will be TE if you miss Jimmy Graham, and I think QB's should be going first round nowadays instead of RB's with all the new rules


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 23, 2014)

Is peterson still an overall #1 pick? Or is McCoy safer? Or should payton be selected first?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 24, 2014)

McCoy catches more but new offensive coordinator says they'll be passing more to AP. And AP is best in the league but I've seen a lot of people in mocks take McCoy over AP, can't stop AP. Depends PPR or standard I suppose. Payton goes late 1st round for me and I think Rodgers could do better this year. Idk, I'm still getting the hang of it. My bro is a fantasy nerd and had my password last year, probably why I won.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 24, 2014)

If you google it it will say Mccoy I would chose payton old giraffe neck averaged 40 pts a game for me last year


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> If you google it it will say Mccoy I would chose payton old giraffe neck averaged 40 pts a game for me last year


I have feeling when payton fucked up his neck/ spine he died on the operating table and they replaced him with a android body capable of 90% accuracy.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 24, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I have feeling when payton fucked up his neck/ spine he died on the operating table and they replaced him with a android body capable of 90% accuracy.


Im pretty sure it was a neck enlargement surgery his neck is huge


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Im pretty sure it was a neck enlargement surgery his neck is huge


Yep robot neck. Getting to Chris Bosh status but a bit thicker.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Aug 25, 2014)

Shane Vereen I think will be a good choice @ Running back later in rounds. Sticking with the pats, I think NE will be top 3 in defensive points...


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Aug 27, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Toby GearHeart is one of my late round sleepers dude would have been starting for the past 3 years if he played behind anyone but AP, also Zac Stacy, Mike Brown, and maybe even Jay Cutler this year but I might be bias on this year Sleeper D will be Tampa Bay and Cleveland....The hardest spot to pick will be TE if you miss Jimmy Graham, and I think QB's should be going first round nowadays instead of RB's with all the new rules


if you could get gerhart late it would be nice
but having just finshed one of my drafts yesterday I saw him drop off the board in round 5 in a 12 man draft.

I like LeGarrett Blount he is a big strong back in Steel city yea Le'Von Bell is going high in drafts and being talked about a ton the coaches have already said it will be a spilt effort between both backs and Blount is a big back going to be getting the touches in the redzone...plus did anyone else see him in college at Oregon?






Also if your not taking a top 3 QB wait until the end I had the choice between Andy Dalton and Alex Smith in the last round of my draft the are two quality QBs that put up consistent playoff numbers....


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 28, 2014)

Andy Dalton and Alex Smith suck Id rather have cousins or that stupid eagles guy


----------



## MoonFuckingMan (Aug 29, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> Is peterson still an overall #1 pick? Or is McCoy safer? Or should payton be selected first?


Ap is the safer pick as he can run both styles and will receive all the goal line snaps with gerhart in Jacksonville


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Aug 31, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Andy Dalton and Alex Smith suck Id rather have cousins or that stupid eagles guy


Although Dalton did put up top 5 QB numbers last year...


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 2, 2014)

my draft went thusly not necasssarly what I wanted but what I got i was number 6 in the snake

QB: Matthew Stafford 6th pk
RB1: Matt Forte 1st pk
RB2: Zac Stacy 2nd pk
WR1emetryus Tohmas 3rd pk
WR2: Percy Harvin 4th pk
Flex: Toby Gearheart 5th pk
TE: Greg Olsen 7th pk
D: Chiefs second to last pk
K : Justin Tucker last pk

Bench
Dwayne Bowe
Eric Decker
Ben Mcshitburger
Fred Jackson
Tampa D
rookie reciever from NO thats supposed to be the shit fergetted name 
starting TE st. louis also forgetted name

i feel good at RB, WR and D and iffy about QB and TE what u guys think?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 8, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> my draft went thusly not necasssarly what I wanted but what I got i was number 6 in the snake
> 
> QB: Matthew Stafford 6th pk
> RB1: Matt Forte 1st pk
> ...


Matt should put up good points throwing to Calvin, olsen is always a solid player.

My team sucks this year, 2 of my starters got hurt 1st qtr, my bench out scored my starters by over 30 points. I made a decision with my heart not my head.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 8, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Matt should put up good points throwing to Calvin, olsen is always a solid player.
> 
> My team sucks this year, 2 of my starters got hurt 1st qtr, my bench out scored my starters by over 30 points. I made a decision with my heart not my head.


who you got man lay it out for us looks like I barely won my game RBs sucked big donkey balls this week gonna pick up Vikings D off waivers if I can and Kelvin Benjamin


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Sep 10, 2014)

anyone else playing a 2 QB league?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 21, 2014)

word of advice, don't get your wife or lady into fantasy football. you might think its cool, however more then likely you will help her with her draft and if her players don't do well? sunday ruined...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 30, 2014)

Fuck was hoping to go 4-0 this week. 2nd place so far anyway..
My line up PPR. flex spot is WR/RB/TE (added TE this year)


Aaron Rodgers-QB
Rashad Jennings-RB
Joique Bell-RB
Julian Edelman-WR
Randall Cobb-WR
Jimmy Graham-TE
Julius Thomas-TE

Philip Rivers
Maurice Jones-Drew
Danny Amendola
Hakeem Nicks
Julius Thomas
Donald Brown

Justin Tucker K

DEF
Detroit Lions
Denver Broncos

Had to pick up Brown and Lions D for this weeks Denver Bye. Looking to drop MJD for Matt Asiata.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 27, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Matt should put up good points throwing to Calvin, olsen is always a solid player.
> 
> My team sucks this year, 2 of my starters got hurt 1st qtr, my bench out scored my starters by over 30 points. I made a decision with my heart not my head.


Your shitty team beat the fuck outta me this weekend you bastard!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 27, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Your shitty team beat the fuck outta me this weekend you bastard!


holy shit I didn't expect that, fucking Patriots lit it up this this week, 208 points and I had one receiver that scored 0.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 27, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> holy shit I didn't expect that, fucking Patriots lit it up this this week, 208 points and I had one receiver that scored 0.


Yeah fuckin A, anytime you can get high 100's or 200 even it's a huge week I feel. Chicago Gunshots team is fucking stacked dude, I don't know how any of us are going to take him down.

Did you see rothlisburger scored like 65 points or some shit? Most didn't start him if they had him but damn, like 500 something yards thrown


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 27, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah fuckin A, anytime you can get high 100's or 200 even it's a huge week I feel. Chicago Gunshots team is fucking stacked dude, I don't know how any of us are going to take him down.
> 
> Did you see rothlisburger scored like 65 points or some shit? Most didn't start him if they had him but damn, like 500 something yards thrown


I just looked, I thought I was the first in the league to break 200, lol nope this guy has been doing it regularly


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 27, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I just looked, I thought I was the first in the league to break 200, lol nope this guy has been doing it regularly


No he's done it like every week but 2 I think. Lol.


----------

